# Weiss+schwarz



## ma1 (5. März 2006)

Hallo,
wahrscheinlich schon viele Male gefragt worden:

Ich habe ein jpeg eines Fahrzeugs welches eine weisse Lackierung hat. Ein anderes Bild ist ein Fahrzeug mit schwarzer Lackierung.

Nun möchte ich gerne diese Bilder in dunkles Grau umfärben. Funktioniert aber nicht! Warum?

Nur bei Blau erreiche ich in etwa den gewünschten Farbton. Da aber oft auch nur ein schutziges braun.(Methode mit -Ebene duplizieren- und dann den -Farbton/Farbe- geändert-verwendet)

vorab vielen Dank


----------



## kuhlmaehn (5. März 2006)

Probiers doch mal mit Farbton ersetzen oder einer Ebenenmaske.
Aber am besten poste das Bild mal weil ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher bin ob ich dein Problem verstanden habe.
Du kannst auch mal die Boardsuche mit den obrigen Begriffen füttern 

kuhlmaehn


----------



## ma1 (5. März 2006)

kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probiers doch mal mit Farbton ersetzen oder einer Ebenenmaske.
> Aber am besten poste das Bild mal weil ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher bin ob ich dein Problem verstanden habe.
> Du kannst auch mal die Boardsuche mit den obrigen Begriffen füttern
> 
> kuhlmaehn




Ich habe mal zwei Bilder eingesetzt mit entsprechender Farbe.Unter Dateien anhängen. Hoffe es hat geklappt.
Wenn man diese blaue Maschiene nimmt, kann man sehr schön in ein dunkles Grau umfärben.Aber nur bei den blauen Abschnitten. Bei weiss tut sich garnichts.
(bin noch totaler Anfänger!)


----------



## devilrga (5. März 2006)

Einfach die Helligkeit vergeringern.  

MfG


----------



## ma1 (5. März 2006)

Oha!
Aber nur für die entsprechenden Abschnitte. Also vermutlich die Teile in eine andere Ebene 
verschoben, und dann die Helligkeit verringert?
Und da kommt dann dieses matt-schwarz heraus?
Und wenn ich ein Graumetallic erzeugen will?


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. März 2006)

Hallo ma1.

Ich würde dir Einstellungsebenen empfehlen. Sicher kannst du auch das Original bearbeiten - Einstellungsebenen sind aber um einiges flexibler und arbeiten prinzipiell wie Ebenenmasken.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## ma1 (5. März 2006)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo ma1.
> 
> Ich würde dir Einstellungsebenen empfehlen. Sicher kannst du auch das Original bearbeiten - Einstellungsebenen sind aber um einiges flexibler und arbeiten prinzipiell wie Ebenenmasken.
> 
> ...




Erst mal vielen Dank für den Tip. Habe ich auch schon etwas probiert. Nur das alte Problem taucht auch hier auf. Dazu setze ich mal dieses Bild.
Wenn man da die Farbe ändert, bleiben die weis-anteile ungefärbt.
Wie kann ich das umgehen?


----------



## Vale-Feil (5. März 2006)

Hi hier mal mein Ergebnis oder doch lieber dunkler?


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. März 2006)

Soll es so aussehen?

Alex


----------



## ma1 (6. März 2006)

Ja genau so ein Farbton sollte es sein. Nur wie du siehst, bleiben die weissanteile ungefärbt.

Nun die Frage: Warum ist das so? Und wie kann ich das umgehen?

(Wenn ich mal verstehen würde, wie dieses Programm mit Farben arbeitet würde ich evt. besser damit zurecht kommen) 






G.
ma1


----------



## Ina04 (8. März 2006)

Hallo, keine Ahnung ob das hier noch aktuell ist, aber es ist doch klar , dass da wo keine Farbe ist, also Weiß, auch keine hinkommen kann, durch z.B. Farbton/Sättigung, weil dort ja nur die Farben bearbeitet werden. Du kannst es natürlich dunkler machen (Helligkeit raus nehmen), was meisten aber künstlich aussieht. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du dir die Auswahl der Fläche nimmst, diese auf einer neuen Ebene mit der gewünschten Farbe füllst und dann auf Modus Multiplizieren stellst.


----------



## ma1 (8. März 2006)

Ina04 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, keine Ahnung ob das hier noch aktuell ist, aber es ist doch klar , dass da wo keine Farbe ist, also Weiß, auch keine hinkommen kann, durch z.B. Farbton/Sättigung, weil dort ja nur die Farben bearbeitet werden. Du kannst es natürlich dunkler machen (Helligkeit raus nehmen), was meisten aber künstlich aussieht. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du dir die Auswahl der Fläche nimmst, diese auf einer neuen Ebene mit der gewünschten Farbe füllst und dann auf Modus Multiplizieren stellst.




Ja. Ist noch aktuell. Und soweit auch verständlich.
Werde ich mal probieren und dann berichten.
Soweit erstmal besten Dank!!


----------



## ma1 (8. März 2006)

Jau!

Nochmals besten Dank an "Ina04"
Es funktioniert. 
Hast mir sehr geholfen.


----------

